

How to enable OS X Lion "natural" scrolling on Windows - ryan-allen
http://www.redmondpie.com/get-mac-os-x-lion-style-reverse-scrolling-on-windows-7-how-to-tutorial/

======
ryan-allen
This was driving me batty at home (where I have a PC), after adjusting to OS X
Lion's new scrolling (I figure it's not worth fighting, just roll with it).

I'd come home, jump on the PC and start scrolling up to move content down.
It's not a help at all to rewiring this muscle memory!

